# A Collection of Highly Successful Casts



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Found these while I was browsing my pictures today.





































I know I'm not the only one with good backlash pics. Who's got a few nests to share?


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I had some nests that were quite............Epic. 
I just don't have the pictures.


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

damn. how does that happen? what a mess.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

what's a backlash?


----------



## dominioncaster (Oct 14, 2010)

Often I get braver and braver as the day goes on and loosen things up. The first cast the following morning can be interesting. You would think I would learn. 

Those first two are rather impressive.


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

*blowups*

I could match those easily,I just never thought about taking pictures of them. What I did think about though was shiping a couple of reels to a expert who could mag them for me and maybe it wouldn't happen so often. Iguess he's just super busy.


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

see above


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Whats up with that last pic?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I was Hatteras casting a baseball with a 10' Ugly Stick. In the middle of the cast the rod folded over right below the joint. Just completely flattened out. I mailed it back to Shakespeare and they replaced the butt section for free.

Evan


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

and I thought my backlashes were bad


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

kingfisherman23 said:


> I was Hatteras casting a baseball with a 10' Ugly Stick. In the middle of the cast the rod folded over right below the joint. Just completely flattened out. I mailed it back to Shakespeare and they replaced the butt section for free.
> 
> Evan


Can't hide power can ya?  Don't be flattening out any more rods, that can get expensive.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

thekingfeeder said:


> Can't hide power can ya?  Don't be flattening out any more rods, that can get expensive.



Pffffffftttttt.....CRACK.....a very distinctive sound.....


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

kingfisherman23 said:


> I was Hatteras casting a baseball with a 10' Ugly Stick. In the middle of the cast the rod folded over right below the joint. Just completely flattened out. I mailed it back to Shakespeare and they replaced the butt section for free.
> 
> Evan


Even hate to tell you but not much bites baseballs.... Go to Hatteras and use bait it works better....


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

kingfisherman23 said:


> Found these while I was browsing my pictures today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that first one is awesome i usually manage 1 or 2 a month like that on my anchor reel and im not ashamed to say it in public its just a good thing theres never been any kids or ladys around when i have done it


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

i wish i had a camera handy when i did that to my blue slosh oh boy was it a nice one. the line snapped and away went an anchor and up went just about all the line


----------

